# Whizzer "Buy or Walk Away" Question



## CeeBee (Jun 15, 2020)

I have the opportunity to buy a J Whizzer project as shown for $400.
That's a bottom dollar price from the seller. My concerns are that the engine has been disassembled and "loosely" reassembled and there seems to be some resistance or drag every partial revolution as the crank is turned by hand. It almost feels as if it has compression, but without a spark plug.
My thoughts are that someone "opened up" the engine and realized it has major problems then pieced it back together and abandoned the project. 
My gut feeling is to walk away from this one, but wanted some feedback before I definitively pass on it .
Any input will be appreciated!





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 15, 2020)

I am not the guy that can tell you the value, but looks like some good parts. Looks like a Schwinn correct motor special frame? Is tank good? It's always about the some of the parts. This might be a better start then you think. Not because I am rich(NOT), but $400 isn't that much anymore when talking vintage like this. Hope some of the big boys chime in with good info for you and good luck !


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 15, 2020)

Knowing nothing about Whizzers ([emoji38]) I would check eBay...
Here's one:
Schwinn whizzer motor bike | eBay








						Schwinn whizzer motor bike | eBay
					

Find great deals for Schwinn whizzer motor bike. Shop with confidence on eBay!



					www.ebay.com
				




Me, I always listen to my gut. Assume it's free. Then add what it's going to cost to get it rideable and $value at that point. Then factor in that $450. I'm thinking you're losing money.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 15, 2020)

just buy it


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd buy it


----------



## Boris (Jun 15, 2020)

Looks like a $400 headache to me. Definitely salvageable but has the potential to mess with you at every turn. At $400, you ain't even close to finish paying for this bike. If you like headaches and have a good supply of aspirin on hand, go for it. If you were to just sell the parts shown however, you'd get your money back plus maybe a couple hundred.


----------



## lee friend (Jun 15, 2020)

Buy it!


----------



## vincev (Jun 15, 2020)

How handy are you ?? I you aint handy you better be rich.lol I think its better and cheaper to by a nice running example


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2020)

tank $50-90
carb $100
engine as is $300
sheave $40-60
controls $125
mounts $65


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 15, 2020)

I would respectfully add to Bricycle's correct list: Clutch and arm $60, frame $100, chain, controls, mounts, handlebars, chain guard, $200. and in-front-of you means no shipping worth: and extra $125.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd buy clutch & arm and mounts...


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 15, 2020)

How long would it take to pop off the head and side cover? That would tell you what the story is.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Jun 15, 2020)

If it helps, I paid around $400 for this a few years ago without an engine. I haven’t regretted it and definitely got my moneys worth in parts. (I am piecing mine back together though). 

I guess one thing to factor in would be how much you like to get your hands dirty. If you don‘t I’d walk away.

Another point to consider is that piecing something like this together can get really expensive. It can really nickel and dime you. It’s almost always smarter to buy something complete to start with if you can afford it.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd buy it. Then my wife would kill me. But I think it's a solid deal at $400.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 15, 2020)

Buy it; no brainer there.


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for everyone's input.  I have texted the seller saying I have a case of "non-buyer's" remorse and waiting to hear back from him.  He's a friend and the Whizzer isn't publicly available so I'm sure the opportunity is still on the table.
In response to some of the comments, I've never been afraid of dirt, grease or hard work and I have built my share of engines over the years.  I am pretty good with bike and bike parts values, but project Whizzers and Whizzer parts are out of my wheel house of knowledge on value. I know what I can get a entry lever "runner" for and I feel like if the engine on this one is serviceable I'll come out ahead because I have all of the conventional parts to put the bike itself together.  I wasn't looking at buying it from a "part it out" perspective but knowing the value of the bits and pieces exceeds the asking price is comforting if I do get into the engine and find that it is too far gone.


----------



## stoney (Jun 15, 2020)

BUY IT


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2020)

:0 :0 :0 :0. ???  Your questioning the price !!!!.....I’m sure someone else has bought it by now.... :0


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 16, 2020)

is enough there to make one of these


----------



## Chiptosser (Jun 16, 2020)

Do you want an orignial Whizzer or one of the reproductions?   The link that SevenHills posted is a retro- just so you know.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 16, 2020)

Chiptosser said:


> Do you want an orignial Whizzer or one of the reproductions? The link that SevenHills posted is a retro- just so you know.



Glad you said that. I noticed too late after posting. Sounds like value of the parts makes it worth it. Personally I would pay more for one in better condition if I wanted it to ride.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for all of the advice. I picked the Whizzer up over the weekend and opened it up when I got it home. 
As of now I believe I'm just going to have to deal with a couple of stuck valves, then I'll get into the carburetor and ignition, etc.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jun 22, 2020)

soak 'em and slowly wk up and down


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 22, 2020)

bricycle said:


> soak 'em and slowly wk up and down



They are already soaking.......


----------

